

Tcl meets GTK+ and Gnome  - pmarin
http://www.dr-baum.net/gnocl/index.html#what

======
FooBarWidget
I'd be more interested if they can make Tk look less crappy, e.g. by emulating
the GTK theme.

~~~
pmarin
Now Tk can use the GTK engine: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=979368>

